# How long after tests?!



## katebyrne (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi there everyone!

Hope you are all okay!

I was just wondering, OH and I have been trying for 2 1/2 years now with no luck :-( We are looking into egg sharing as he already has 3 kids from a previous relationship you see so we are not eligible for any NHS funding :-( So, with egg sharing, I may be able to get my docs to do the bloods they require to see if I am eligible, but can I do this? Will they accept these test results? Also, how long after all of these bloods will we actually begin treatment?

Thanks so much!

Kate


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Kate 

Ive recently been accepted onto an egg sharing programme so I hope I can give oyu some useful information. I too am going down the eggs hare route as hubby has previous kids so no NHS funding for us either! Pretty unfair isn't it!

To be an egg sharer there are many blood tests that the clinic will do. Some of the blood tests I got done at my GP- LH, FSH levels and the most important one for egg sharing AMH Level. 

Some GPs will do the AMH test others may not I would definitely ask tho! I would go and ask for LH and FSH levels and AMH and see how far you get  

I would contact your clinic and go for a consultation many clinics offer a free consultation and AMH blood test for free for egg sharers. My clinic does in Cardiff.
Egg sharing is a wonderful thing to do. Any idea which clinic you would go to? Whereabouts do you live?

xx good luck


----------



## katebyrne (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for replying huni! 

We live in South Yorkshire so it would be Jessops or CARE Sheffield for us - Jessops I think is the one we are going for. I have to be referred there by a doctor (I have my next appointment Wednesday this week) so I will ask at my appointment for this. 

Thanks for the info! How long did you wait after the blood tests before you found out you were accepted? Also, my dad has type 1 diabetes diagnosed in his late 30's. Will this stop us do you think?

Thanks!

Kate x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi 


I am waiting for my appt for my tests to start egg share, 


1st of all I went to my dr who kindly said they would do the blood tests, I sent the email from Care so they knew what I needed... And I got approx half of the tests done. But there are certain tests which the hospital won't do with out a special form off your GP, which bill's ur GP's surgery. 


I then emailed some private hospitals to see how much these other tests were, and they added up well over what Care was charging as a package deal for tests esp for egg share. 


I asked care as only needed two or three tests would it be any cheaper- and it was more expensive, I sound like a tight wad here, but if could save a couple hundred pounds then I would  


Any how, the tests seems not much way around it, unless your GP will let the surgery be billed.


For us its something like £300, which is really cheap if you look into te prices if u wasn't egg sharing.


And also asked how long from tests/counciling to treatment, I was told approx 8-10 weeks 


My appt is end of Feb, and seen as I only asked at end of jan is really quite quick xx


----------



## katebyrne (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi there

Thank you for your reply! Cam I ask, how come it only costs £300 - I priced up CARE and it said about £900?

Thanks! xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun,


The £300 (just over) is for the inital tests/scan/consultation which is payable at the 1st appointment, then you have to pay for the dugs when y ou start treatment which is around £500 ish. 


X x


----------

